# I am blown away by the quality and value of this Sugess hand-winding chrono



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This was part of a big (multi-watch) Taobao order that I put serious work into, mulling over it for weeks. I was intrigued the moment I saw these, and, upon arrival, it very much exceeds my expectations. Getting this for $142 plus shipping and Chinese purchasing agent fee feels like stealing. I've owned a lot of watches, and it looks and feels like a watch worth about five times that.

Sapphire crystal and Sea-Gull ST1901 movement.

















































The seller has these in an ivory-colored dial on brown leather as well. And a version with a moonphase (using the Sea-Gull ST1908 movement), also in both those colors. The moonphase ones are $171 (!) Here's a pic:









I only see them in one place: https://world.taobao.com/item/539791271960.htm


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> [Snip]
> The seller has these in an ivory-colored dial on brown leather as well. And a version with a moonphase (using the Sea-Gull ST1908 movement), also in both those colors. The moonphase ones are $171 (!) Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 11258138
> ...


Cool! Is the moonphase a true moonpbase or day/night?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Cool! Is the moonphase a true moonpbase or day/night?


Based on the movement, it's a true moonphase.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Based on the movement, it's a true moonphase.


That seems very cheap for a moonphase.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chamo22 said:


> That seems very cheap for a moonphase.


You're welcome.


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

For someone unfamiliar with the whole Chinese purchasing agent side of things (and for who the TaoBao verification isn't working), have you found any other way to get your hands on one of these? Particularly the Ivory moonphase...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Great sugess!


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

brysterman said:


> For someone unfamiliar with the whole Chinese purchasing agent side of things (and for who the TaoBao verification isn't working), have you found any other way to get your hands on one of these? Particularly the Ivory moonphase...


.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Based on the movement, it's a true moonphase.


Awesome! Great price.

I can't find this info... is the st1908 a 59 or 135-tooth gear on the moonphase drive? The difference is one day inaccuracy every 2 years vs. 122 years.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

brysterman said:


> For someone unfamiliar with the whole Chinese purchasing agent side of things (and for who the TaoBao verification isn't working), have you found any other way to get your hands on one of these? Particularly the Ivory moonphase...


http://www.uuorder.com/Product/539791271960/#
Moon phase with shipping to US ends up being $270 and the dual subdial ones come out to $245


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

that movement is gorgeous! so is the crown. love it.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Hope you are still satified with this beautiful watch?
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## YonathanZ (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, it's beautiful. I never wear formal of any type so it won't suit me, but I can definitely stare at it for hours.


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea that their watches are pretty nice!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

I too rarely wear formal (engineering freshman) but just bought the white moonphase chrono a few days ago.
Couldn't resist any more for the price ($230 off eBay). 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## YonathanZ (Jan 31, 2016)

Chirv said:


> I too rarely wear formal (engineering freshman) but just bought the white moonphase chrono a few days ago.
> Couldn't resist any more for the price ($230 off eBay).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I actually did some reading and turns out this is NOT a dress watch, it's far too busy to be categorized as such.


----------



## Dave_Mc (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow that's really nice.


----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed, this is impressive. Stunning watch!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

YonathanZ said:


> I actually did some reading and turns out this is NOT a dress watch, it's far too busy to be categorized as such.


Yeah good point. I wasn't going to wear it strictly with business attire anyways. My daily grab gravitates towards streetwear but it'll definitely find its place.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaqwerty (May 30, 2017)

I bought one around july. Love it but the stopwatch second hand doesn't align to the 60sec mark.


----------



## Cyclone336 (Jul 8, 2014)

How do these movements hold up durability-wise? I have some crazy elbows, so I bang my watches on all sorts of things.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Any update on this ?


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm interested in pulling the trigger on the moonphase watch as well. Any feedback from previous purchases?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Disguise said:


> I'm interested in pulling the trigger on the moonphase watch as well. Any feedback from previous purchases?


Just received mine today. Comes in a nice wooden presentation box that was somewhat unexpected. Unfortunately mine has to go back though as there is a small scratch or speck of dust under the crystal. Also not even sure if I'm a chrono guy at all, and definitely not a fan of chrome cases. Other than that the band isn't great but also better than I expected, still I swapped it out immediately (before noticing the dust). The deployant however is pretty nice, but it's a 20mm as the band tapers. Chrono hand resets very close to 0 but not quite - maybe 1/5 of a second off. It also seems quite choppy for the first 20 seconds or so when it is running but smoothes out.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Just received mine today. Comes in a nice wooden presentation box that was somewhat unexpected. Unfortunately mine has to go back though as there is a small scratch or speck of dust under the crystal. Also not even sure if I'm a chrono guy at all, and definitely not a fan of chrome cases. Other than that the band isn't great but also better than I expected, still I swapped it out immediately (before noticing the dust). The deployant however is pretty nice, but it's a 20mm as the band tapers. Chrono hand resets very close to 0 but not quite - maybe 1/5 of a second off. It also seems quite choppy for the first 20 seconds or so when it is running but smoothes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, thanks for the detailed feedback. Well, I guess you get what you pay for, right?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Disguise said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the detailed feedback. Well, I guess you get what you pay for, right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No problem and yeah that's for sure. It was a gamble I was willing to take. Luckily (?) I wasn't sure I was clicking with it even before I noticed the dust, it'll make it a lot easier to part with. Still a beautiful watch and a banger deal if you luck out and chrome dressy chronos are your thing. Just guess they're not mine. Hopefully this movement will gain traction with the micros that can provide different designs and better QC just as the st1901 has exploded recently. Time to pick up that Marloe I've been eyeing!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks great with that crown/dial combo. How smoothly does the chrono second hand run? Does it stutter and jump? Also does it ever move backward as you activate the chronograph?


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chirv said:


> No problem and yeah that's for sure. It was a gamble I was willing to take. Luckily (?) I wasn't sure I was clicking with it even before I noticed the dust, it'll make it a lot easier to part with. Still a beautiful watch and a banger deal if you luck out and chrome dressy chronos are your thing. Just guess they're not mine. Hopefully this movement will gain traction with the micros that can provide different designs and better QC just as the st1901 has exploded recently. Time to pick up that Marloe I've been eyeing!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you don't mind, can I ask where you got this from? Reason for asking is that I am eyeing a ST1901 watch on eBay that is from the same seller as this sugess (bjbjcs), but with a case that is slightly different (more like a 50s chronograph). Just using this as a gauge for quality. I really want a moonphase watch, and a mechanical chronograph as well. The sugess just doesn't vibe with that much...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

J.D.B. said:


> Looks great with that crown/dial combo. How smoothly does the chrono second hand run? Does it stutter and jump? Also does it ever move backward as you activate the chronograph?


First off, Quick update on the dust: thought it was gone but just happened to relocate to the edge of the crystal. Chrono second is very stuttery from 0-25 seconds or so but then smoothes out. Happens every minute, not just the first 25 seconds. It's still going back.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Disguise said:


> If you don't mind, can I ask where you got this from? Reason for asking is that I am eyeing a ST1901 watch on eBay that is from the same seller as this sugess (bjbjcs), but with a case that is slightly different (more like a 50s chronograph). Just using this as a gauge for quality. I really want a moonphase watch, and a mechanical chronograph as well. The sugess just doesn't vibe with that much...


Same seller you mentioned. I'll update as soon as he gets back to me about my return. Yep it's not vibing with me that much either... Even if the second hand wouldn't jump and the dust wasn't there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Same seller you mentioned. I'll update as soon as he gets back to me about my return. Yep it's not vibing with me that much either... Even if the second hand wouldn't jump and the dust wasn't there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, that'd be interesting to hear, please do keep me updated! The stuttering has me worried a little bit. I only managed to find one other video of the watch in question running (an IG post) and the chronograph stuttered too for the 10 seconds or so. And some of the Seagull 1963 reissues have the same problem, so it seems to be something that can happen with that movement.. How is accuracy?


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Wow, it is a beautiful watch and the price for it is terrific. Where did you purchase the watch?



WorthTheWrist said:


> This was part of a big (multi-watch) Taobao order that I put serious work into, mulling over it for weeks. I was intrigued the moment I saw these, and, upon arrival, it very much exceeds my expectations. Getting this for $142 plus shipping and Chinese purchasing agent fee feels like stealing. I've owned a lot of watches, and it looks and feels like a watch worth about five times that.
> 
> Sapphire crystal and Sea-Gull ST1901 movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got the moonphase with ST1908 movement. 

What do the 2 recessed pushers on the non-crown side do?

Is there an online instruction manual for ST19xx?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Got the moonphase with ST1908 movement.
> 
> What do the 2 recessed pushers on the non-crown side do?
> 
> Is there an online instruction manual for ST19xx?


Bottom adjusts moonphase, top does the date. Use a ballpoint pen or blunt pencil to push them without scratching.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! That's one cheap new mechanical chronograph. I've had the Alpha PN & Speedmaster, but didn't really like the looks, this one is way more my alley. Going to look into this! Thanks!


----------



## Refuser (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello all and thanks for the thread with valuable info. These ST19xx movements seem good value for your money but maybe there is some inconsistency in the production process since some people have issues and other praise the movement.

I have a question though: is this a flyback chrono? I Saw another watch which had this SeaGull movement and the description said it was a flyback.

Also here's a simple question from a newcomer in the chrono world: what happens if you Start -> stop -> start again your chrono. Meaning that you push the button at 2'o'clock 3 times in a row?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Refuser said:


> Hello all and thanks for the thread with valuable info. These ST19xx movements seem good value for your money but maybe there is some inconsistency in the production process since some people have issues and other praise the movement.
> 
> I have a question though: is this a flyback chrono? I Saw another watch which had this SeaGull movement and the description said it was a flyback.
> 
> Also here's a simple question from a newcomer in the chrono world: what happens if you Start -> stop -> start again your chrono. Meaning that you push the button at 2'o'clock 3 times in a row?


By definition, mechanical (and mecha-quartz) chronographs are flybacks. And there's no problem in stopping then starting the chrono again, just make sure to stop it before resetting it.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

ST19 is _not_ a "flyback" in that it must be stopped prior to resetting.

(I'm still waiting for a Chinese manufacturer to introduce a vertical clutch chronograph)


----------



## Refuser (Feb 20, 2018)

Chirv said:


> By definition, mechanical (and mecha-quartz) chronographs are flybacks. And there's no problem in stopping then starting the chrono again, just make sure to stop it before resetting it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


By "flyback" I ment that you can reset the seconds counter while the chrono is running so I guess it doesn't have that feature (according to the reply above). I will be looking into these cheaper watches with ST19 movements for sure! The Sugess moonphase in this thread looks like some vintage perpetual calendar chrono's from Patek!

Chirv: did you get a new one already? How is the new one running?


----------



## Time mad (Feb 21, 2018)

Looks brilliant, I will have to investigate myself. Same sort of spec as a good Parnis


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

If only I could read Chinese. I would order one. The link for uuorder seems to br dead :/


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I found it on ebay for 199$ which I think is good price. The seller also has bunch on interesting watches like some affordable bronze watches with NH35 movements...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182546516885

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tian825 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have the Moonphase st1908. Really enjoy the wrist time


----------



## Derek 69 (Dec 20, 2020)

brysterman said:


> For someone unfamiliar with the whole Chinese purchasing agent side of things (and for who the TaoBao verification isn't working), have you found any other way to get your hands on one of these? Particularly the Ivory moonphase...


Aliexpress have lots and some very good sellers.


----------



## rhone04 (Aug 8, 2021)

hello! are they sapphire? Sometimes im doubtful on their description but i want to make sure. How's your watch OP?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rhone04 said:


> hello! are they sapphire? Sometimes im doubtful on their description but i want to make sure. How's your watch OP?


There are numerous Sugess chronographs on AliExpress, including 1963 PLAAF models with sapphire for Under $150.






sugess-chronograph - Buy sugess-chronograph with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality sugess-chronograph with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com





This is the OP watch, which will be on sale for $176 on August 23rd. There may be other coupons as well.









399.99US $ |Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 Watch Men Pilot 1963 Vingtae Mechanical Sapphire 40mm Wrist Watches Men Aviator Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

